# ProKnee pads



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

After reading the thread about knee pads a couple weeks ago I would like to get a pair. I have bad knees and need all the support I can get. Have a couple of questions about them.

What is the difference between the 1" and 5/8" thick pads? Do the 1" thick just provide more comfort? 

How long do these last? They have rebuild kits for them also, how often do you have to rebuild them. I would think 200 dollar knee pads would last a while but someone in the knee pad thread said they go threw several pairs a year.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Zachary (Feb 12, 2009)

ive had mine for almost eight years now and only rebuilt once.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

good luck


----------



## Elite Perf Sup (Feb 12, 2009)

A lot depends on how much you are going to use them. If you are on your knees 40 hours per week, you may need to replace them every few months. But, if you only use them about 10 hours per week you may be able to use them for over a year. It also depends on your weight, if you're a bigger person (more than 200lbs) you may want to get the 1" versus the 5/8".

Hope this helps!


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. I was hoping not to spend 130 bucks every year to have them rebuilt but with bad knees it's probably worth it if they will help them out. Think I'm going to buy a pair and see how long they last. 

I won't be using them alot, maybe a couple times a month so maybe they will last a couple of years.

Anyone else have any experience of how long they last. Thanks


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

Platinum try getting the pants with the knee pockets.You can get rubber in fills to go into the pockets,no problems with the straps at the back of the knee's.You will not even know they are there,best yet cheap as chips.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

billy d said:


> Platinum try getting the pants with the knee pockets.You can get rubber in fills to go into the pockets,no problems with the straps at the back of the knee's.You will not even know they are there,best yet cheap as chips.


No offense, but those don't even slightly compare to ProKnees. When you have bad knees, the last thing you need to cheap out on is knee pads. $140/yr is cheap compared to the cost of knee surgery and the related down time


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

I have used mine just about every day for the past year and a half and I have not had to replace anything yet. I have the 5/8, however I only weigh about 140 pounds.

If you take care of them (clean them), I don't see why they won't last at least a year before having to change out parts.

I wouldn't go without these. They are 'da bomb'. I have a bad right knee but it only bothers me when I walk up and down the stairs sometimes. I cannot imagine how much worse my knees would be without having these.


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

I don't use them everyday, but I agree with those who say they are worth the price. ProKnees really do take the weight off the knees.
Mine have the 1" pads. You can even play midget and walk around on your knees with those pads, instead of getting up everytime to move or pick up something. I weigh over 200 lbs.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

This thread, having created a curiosity in me, prompted a visit to ProoooKnee.com. 

Conclusion: "I pity the fool who needs these but is too CHEAP to buy them!!!!"




Just my NSHO!


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes these will be worth the money, anything to take some of the abuse we put our bodies threw everyday. I talked to someone from proknee and they said I can get the 1" and have 30 days to try them out and return them for the 5/8" if I don't like them. They also said to wait till Monday to order them cause they are going to have some kind of deals and free stuff with them. Guess I'll be waiting till Monday to order a pair! My knees thank everyone for their help!


----------



## russ1979 (Feb 15, 2009)

hi everyone what are the full name of these knee pads and were can you get them (online). How good are these knee pads? I have resorted to not going on my knees after a month ago when i was fitting a border in strand bamboo and it totally ruined my left knee thanks


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I have heard nothing but "these are the best" knee pads from anyone that has them. The website is www.proknee.com and you can order from their site. I ordered a pair this week because I tore my knee in november and just starting to be able to work on it again but still have pain. Guess to me it is worth 200 bucks to see if it will help my knee.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I have tried everything there is to offer and finally found one that I can wear. I never wore them because it was always kill your knee w/o them or kill the back of your knee with the straps. The straps would always right into the back of the knee joint and aggrivate the s*!t out of me. I bought a pair from bLowe's that are very similar to the proknees. I'm sure they aren't near the quality of the proknees since they were the low price of $90. They have a hard exterior cap that protect your entire shin and a padded interior. The straps go around your calf and don't ride up near as bad. I am looking for a link for them and I will post as soon as I do.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AWP-PRO-FORM-X360-KNEEPADS-NEW-IN-BOX-1L-PROFORMX_W0QQitemZ350122372348QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBI_Work_Saftey_Apparel?hash=item350122372348&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A3%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

awp pro form x360. looked all over the internet for them and the only place i can find them in on ebay. they are selling them for about $40. i guess they are discontinued now. since they are marketed to the average joe that may need them for 30 minutes once in their life, the original price of $80 was too high for them.


----------

